# How to introduce our cat to the new puppy?



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I say throw caution to the wind and let them jump in head first. I know everybody says to take time blah blah blah... but you're not going to know until they actually meet each other. The Goldens going to love the cat no matter how you cut it and eventually the cat will get used to the dog.... eventually....My one kitty Wagner he is still scared of me... but trusts Mirabelle who has tried on numerous occaisions to remove him from this planet by playing too roughly with him.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd say at the very least introduce them under a door first, put the pup in a room and bring the cat to the door. They'll sniff each other underneath it for a bit then try and let them meet. Some cats and dogs get along great - Rowan never could get enough of my moms kitten - but others don't. Just be careful and keep an eye on your kitty, I just had an episode where one of my cats almost died because he got so stressed about the dog that he stopped eating - not to scare you as it was a rare case, but make sure your kitty knows you love him just as much even if he or she doesn't like the dog. If possible I would set up a safe zone for kitty too, we have a baby gate on our stairs that Rowan can't get over but the cats can, so if he is bothering them they have an option to be elsewhere. 

Good luck to you and congrats on your new pup :]


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have brought puppies home with adult cats and cats home to adult dogs and never worried about introducing them. Cats will introduce themselves when they are ready. I have never had a problem.

Now, bringing home a new cat to meet the residents cats.... heh, heh, heh.... that's a whole other question. And the only time I have ever had an "issue".

I don't think you will have a problem, keep the puppy crated when you can't supervise and you should be good, they will figure it out.


----------



## NewlyGolden (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice!!! I hope the transition goes smoothly! I would love them to be forever friends!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had dogs and brought home kittens, had cats and brought home puppies...no problems. With that said, my cats have always been mostly outdoors cats so the dog/puppy & cat/kitten aren't confined together for long periods of time.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

We did what Chelseanr suggested, kept our puppy ( he's 3 now) baby gated away from the cats for awhile. They could sniff eachother through the gate and see eachother, the cats could chose to come into the pup's room and check him out, then leave whenever they wanted.
Nowadays, Buddy still likes to chase them on occasion, but most of the time they will sleep together. Buddy even lets them eat from his bowl! 
It takes a little while, but they work it out eventually.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

My Cats never really embraced the whole dog thing. The old empress would allow our golden to groom her when the mood struck, but the younger cat was a bit standoffish.

When we got our second dog it was a bit worse because they were older.

The worst that happened was when the dog got a bit too close they let him know who was in charge (not the dog lol). I don't think any major blood if any was ever drawn.

Wherever you do the introduction make sure the cat has an escape route, expect him or her to sulk under the bed for a few days.....Always discourage your dog from chasing the cat.


----------

